# Antonio Carluccio, TV Chef stabs himself in an attemp at suicide



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

FOXNews.com - TV Chef Stabs Himself in the Chest With Kitchen Knife - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I was sad to hear about this. His restaurant in London's Covent Garden was wonderful and launched his 'chain' of restaurants. He introduced his fungi hunting to a wide audience via the BBC series that he has filmed over the years.

I have read that he and Mrs Carluccio have had a LONNNG, but volatile marriage


----------

